# Critique on Western Pleasure Prospect



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I've had this horse for about 4 months now, have been working with him for about 5. I'm curious as to what you'll think of him. He's very young, only 4 years old. He is still growing, mind you. We know that because we can't keep weight on him for nothing and we feed him nonstop. He'll start to gain weight then it'll go *poof* and his butt goes up again and then his withers catch up, so yeah XD

This is the most recent one I have, though his butt his higher than his withers again (don't have any pics of that)









This one doesn't show his lower legs, but this is a few days after the first one.









Even though he's moving, this is about a month ago.









And this here is when I first got him, so you can tell he's still growing, a lot XD


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm no expert... But I dunno how well the experts on this site will be able to critique him with these pics


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Agreed- Please get better photos - nothing can be told from these. Also video since much about WP suitability is the horse's way of going.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

From what I have seen in other critique threads, I would have him standing on level ground with all four feet square on the ground. No tack, no rider, etc. 

Here is a good site I found for taking good conformation pictures:
Behind the Bit: Conformation photos: Tips and tricks

Good luck dear


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

SO I got myself some more pictures, or well, at least a couple of them. They were taken with my phone so they're not the greatest quality. 


















I know he looks skinny and he kind of is, but like I said... Every time he starts putting weight on, he drops it again. Currently he is 16.2hh, and we're thinking he'll probably have another growth spurt. Last time we measured him was a month ago and he was 16hh. Proof right there he's growing XD

I have a video too, but it's still uploading as I post this. I'll put it up when it finishes.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Again, I'm no expert. But the first thing I see from these photos is sickle hocks...


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zliZ2YUdrRo&feature=youtu.be

Here is the video of me free lunging him. He's still learning how to give to the surcingle and all that stuff.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The video doesn't help much. Filming is all over the place,uneven footing, & he is basically doing his own thing:?. The surcingle Is definitely also doing him no favors:-(. Despite that I think He has potential . He has the right build & his mov't isn't to bad. With Right training I think He could do some WP


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In spite of bad video, bad photos and so forth I like this horse. He is a bit long in the coupling but he has nice low knees and hocks and what looks like a correct shoulder. He does not look down hill and seems quite balanced. 

I cannot see his hind leg structure well, but he looks like he has nice muscling behind. 

He might do more than Western Pleasure. He might do hunter under saddle.. and he might do hunters over fences (AQHA).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never seen a lunging surcingle set up to a halter like that. I am not sure that he's really getting the idea from that. I think it might just be teaching him to pull/lean harder against it. I think you'd be better off to try and get him softening from in the saddle, at the walk, with lots of changes of direction.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, he is sickle hocked, it looks like he may be cow hocked as well, but no photo's from the back to see. 

He is tied in at the knee and also over at the knee. Slightly upright pasterns and a steepish shoulder, although I've seen much worse. His back is a tad long, but it balances okay with his longer neck. His hindquarter is imo his best attribute, but it is less deep than I'd like, and for the length of this body (neck + back) is a little small. 

All this I think has a small amount to do with whether he will do well in Western Pleasure. Low set hocks, and a good strong topline will be your friends in that discipline.


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, the surcingle was/is there mainly to get him used to it. We kept it loose so he didn't start freaking out when we put it on him. He's only been lunged in it only a handful of times and has been getting better with it so we could probably tighten it up now. 

And honestly, I never thought of doing jumping with him. I mean, I used to ride a jumper and wasn't sure if I should or not. Though I could give it a shot in the future! Right now though he's in the stages of just learning how to move off leg, both with leg yielding and walking forward. I've only walked/trotted with him currently undersaddle without being on a line. Also when I ride him, he levels off his head without being asked to. Even with his first rides it was pretty level, which was surprising to us. I know he's pretty consistent at the walk, I don't pay too much attention at the trot since I'm more focused on keeping him going than where he places his head


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

He does look a little over at the knee. I like him, but I would like to see more weight and muscle on him. If he's going to hit 16.2+ hands, he'd be better suited to HUS. Also, ditch the surcingle and side reins...it's teaching him nothing.


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

Since I've read these, I have fixed the surcingle and it's having more an effect. I tightened it up and now am using it with a bit since he seems to be accepting of it and he's definitely dropping his head to where it should be. 

Also, we're doing everything in our power to put weight on him. He's fed I /think/ about 2-3 quarts of grain per day which is sweet feed, canola oil (or some form of it) and beat pulp, and when he's in the barn on the days I work him, he typically gets 1-2 flakes of hay. The rest of the time he's out to pasture. Now that he's finished this last growth spurt he's starting to put weight on but we know he's probably going to drop it again, always does. SO yeah, I agree that he does need weight and muscle, though a lot of people also say that the horses by his sire tend to take 5-6 years before they start muscling up, even with regular workouts and stuff.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Ugh...get rid of the sweet feed...it has absolutely no nutritional value and is loaded with sugar. When they are young and growing and starting a training program, they need more fuel to accommodate what is used up in a growth spurt...they will maintain a good weight as they mature.

Who's his sire? I'm looking forward to seeing updates throughout his training! PLEASE don't worry about where his head is...this only comes from under saddle work later through correct riding, body use, and training.


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

His sire is Sure Fleur Too. Everyone around here that are by him all have the same issue of putting weight and muscle on them until they're up in age. Also I Think the main thing for the sweet feed is to have something to mix with the beat pulp better. Around my area it's pretty much the only thing that is affordable, unfortunately. Also undersaddle he seems to have a natural headset. With each of the rides I have done on him, he's been rather relaxed and has his head leveled off on his own. I haven't cantered him yet to see if he keeps it or not there though.


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

-To add, went to see him today, his butt is up yet again another inch couple or inches... I measured him I think on Tuesday (June 24th) and he came out to be 16.1-16.2. So we think he's starting to have yet another growth spurt. Will say though even though he looks skinny, he's definitely getting the Quarter Horse butt going. Slowly, but surely haha.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

rosie756 said:


> -To add, went to see him today, his butt is up yet again another inch couple or inches... I measured him I think on Tuesday (June 24th) and he came out to be 16.1-16.2. So we think he's starting to have yet another growth spurt. Will say though even though he looks skinny, he's definitely getting the Quarter Horse butt going. Slowly, but surely haha.


Has he been tested for HYPP? He has Impressive on the bottom side of his pedigree.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I've never seen a lunging surcingle set up to a halter like that. I am not sure that he's really getting the idea from that. I think it might just be teaching him to pull/lean harder against it. I think you'd be better off to try and get him softening from in the saddle, at the walk, with lots of changes of direction.


It is not dissimilar to lunging with side reins off a lunging cavesson but there is too much movement in the roller and it will cause pressure points and rubbing.


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, he has been tested for HYPP. He was tested wwaaayyy before I got him since the original people that foaled him had intended for him to be a breeding stud. He tested a negative, so it's all good.


----------

